# I hope you will find this a fun survey...



## SurfCitySue (Mar 29, 2014)

For small errors only, those that will not be noticeable in the finished piece.

1) Do you knit your item perfectly, starting over and correcting absolutely every error.
OR
2) Do you allow small errors that will not be noticeable to "stay as they are" and feel a little guilty about it, maybe even calling attention to it to the wearer.
OR
3) Do you allow small errors that will not be noticeable to "stay as they are" , with the thought that nothing is perfect anyway, and this makes my piece "artistic"

I'm a "3" by the way ;-)


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I think I am number 3,


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I am a number 1 although if I miss an increase or decrease, I correct that as I go! If anything shows, i fix it!


----------



## MommaBlue (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm a 2 working on being a 3 lol


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Unfortunately, I am a 1. I cannot see a mistake without fixing it--and once I see it, that is ALL I can notice.


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

3


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

My knitting teacher told me that a pattern is merely a suggestion, so if you make a small error and it is not catastrophic, then what you have done is made the pattern your own. I am a firm believer in this philosophy! I'm a number 3.


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm a 3 mostly, but have been known to point out a mistake in my work to someone else, even when I'm the wearer. I have no delusions of anything about me being perfect!


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm a one, I'm afraid! :roll: 

Karen


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

I am a number 2....definatly.


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

2


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

I am a 3. A mistake has to be really, really obvious for me to go back and fix it.


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

depends - i think i am a little of all the above -it kind of depends on what i am working on.


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

I am definitely a 3


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Definitely a 3.


----------



## bhanumathy (Aug 11, 2011)

I am a 2


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

If it is for a gift or show, I fix every error. If it is for a family or myself, then I am a "3". I think the errors are my design indicators!


----------



## knitnsew (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm a 3 and sometimes a 2..Depends on who it is for.


----------



## maleknitter (Jun 19, 2013)

"a pattern is merely a suggestion, so if you make a small error and it is not catastrophic, then what you have done is made the pattern your own."

Thank you Doglady, love that thought. Makes everything homemade perfect doesn't it.

I am mostly a number 1 but working on number 3 when I can live with it.


----------



## SurfCitySue (Mar 29, 2014)

I love the replies, and it makes me feel better about being a "3" lol I will post results after a day or two ;-)


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

I was a 1. and now I'm a 3.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I am a 2 and I always offer to re do the whole project.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

knitnsew said:


> I'm a 3 and sometimes a 2..Depends on who it is for.


That's me


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm a 3. I do look long and hard at a mistake. Sometimes you really do have to go back to fix it. But not always.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

It depends where I am in the project. If too far gone I leave it and usually ask my husband if he notices anything. If near the beginning I start over


----------



## Deedidi (Dec 9, 2011)

Hear hear!


----------



## SurfCitySue (Mar 29, 2014)

Hear Hear - Which one are you Deedidi? lol
Marilyn aka SurfCitySue


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm a 3 and happy about it :thumbup:


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm a 2, want to be a 1 but trying for 3


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

I start out as a 1 and then go into a 2 after too many restarts, and want to be a 3.


----------



## Deedidi (Dec 9, 2011)

I agree with the lady who invited answers to her poll.....she is a 3


----------



## Sarahjane R (Jul 31, 2013)

I am definitely a 3 (as long as its a little mistake)


----------



## Deedidi (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh that is you! I agree with you. No one is perfect, least of all myself and my knitting triumphs aka efforts.


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm an incurable 1.

(I claim a slight autism so I can't help it! )


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

1. If a big or too many small mistakes, and 3 if not too noticeable.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I think I am in the majority. I am a 3- all the way - a pattern is just a suggestion and I do change most. What I have seen so far, they are the majority, but could change as more read and respond to this.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

SurfCitySue said:


> For small errors only, those that will not be noticeable in the finished piece.
> 1) Do you knit your item perfectly, starting over and correcting absolutely every error.
> OR
> 2) Do you allow small errors that will not be noticeable to "stay as they are" and feel a little guilty about it, maybe even calling attention to it to the wearer.
> ...


Definitely 3, remembering someone who told me years ago, "Only if you could see it from the back of a running horse" should you fuss with it. :XD:


----------



## SurfCitySue (Mar 29, 2014)

That's me ;-) BTW, 3's are the highest number so far!


----------



## brynmawr (Oct 24, 2011)

I am a 1 and sometimes a 2.


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

Definitely a 3.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Depends on the item! I am all of them at one time or another!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

I am a 1 but occasionally if I am very far into the item I will let one slide and then I'm a 2...........


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm a 3 for sure. I couldn't get a pattern perfect if my life depended on it.  But that doesn't mean I won't try on first go, but I won't tink back to fix it.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

SurfCitySue said:


> For small errors only, those that will not be noticeable in the finished piece.
> 
> 1) Do you knit your item perfectly, starting over and correcting absolutely every error.
> OR
> ...


I'm MOSTLY a 3 but I definitely will correct stitches as I go if at all possible. I'll ladder down any number of rows to correct a knit or purl stitch done opposite of what it should be because those do stand out like a sore thumb and so simple to fix. In a lace pattern I'll correct it on the same row, but not try to go back to a previous row because I figure I'll make more of a mess than leaving it. Besides, I remember what a friend said about lace: "You mean all lace stitches are supposed to look alike?" I surely don't believe in getting all uptight and paranoid about a few errors, as it has OFTEN been said, I'm not a machine so it won't be perfect.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Mostly a 3 and I try every way possible to fix it without frogging, especially if a dec or inc can be made without showing or ruining a pattern.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

I'm a 3, and have found that by "Laddering Down", I can can correct a lot of problems without frogging. Saves a LOT of time and effort, and I have learned to "read" my knitting, even the wart, in the process, 

I don't see why we can't just see our errors, evaluate them and either correct them or go on without confessing until we are blue in the face. We were never made to be perfect, so why don't we just accept it and go on.

BUT, if it's for a show or a special gift, weel, as perfect as I can get it is the ONLY way.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

BethChaya said:


> If it is for a gift or show, I fix every error. If it is for a family or myself, then I am a "3". I think the errors are my design indicators!


I'm with BethChaya, if it's just for me, and not glaring, it stays. If it's a gift, I do the best I can.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Number 3 for me.


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

3 Just enjoying the process and learning something new with every project.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm a 2/3. Mostly 3 but sometimes feel I have to point out the errors (most of which no-one else would've noticed)


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm a 3 too.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I am a 3,always have been. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

I am a 1.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

Vary between 1 and 3...


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Usually 3, sometimes 2.


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

Another 3 here


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

1 is definitely out since I can't do perfect, sometimes 2, mostly 3 :roll:


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

sadly a number one.


SurfCitySue said:


> For small errors only, those that will not be noticeable in the finished piece.
> 
> 1) Do you knit your item perfectly, starting over and correcting absolutely every error.
> OR
> ...


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Raybo said:


> Definitely 3, remembering someone who told me years ago, "Only if you could see it from the back of a running horse" should you fuss with it. :XD:


Oh, I really like that one!! :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm definitely a 3.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm okay with it (#3) as long as it not noticeable, doesn't leave a hole like an accidental yarnover which also changes your count or changes the pattern, all of which I used to excel at but now am only good at it.


----------



## aquaciser1 (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm a 1, but wish I could convince myself to be a 2 or3


----------



## CatherineMcClarey (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm definitely a 3 as a crocheter; in loom-knitting, however (which I'm just getting started in), I would be a 1 (because I wouldn't be confident enough to leave small mistakes alone).


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm a 3, for the most part. But I guess it depends on what I am knitting. If it's a washcloth or something like that, I am for sure a 3.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

So if it's a hole smack in the middle of stockinette, then I'm a 1 to an extent. I will go back and fix it, or frog if not possible fix. But not to the extent that I will be overly cautious in the re-knitting. However, if it's a minor error, then I'm a 3.


----------



## Jane Erasmus (Jul 11, 2012)

No 1 - sadly.
I once frogged the nearly completed back of an aran jumper because I could see the mistake I made in the moss pattern within the first 3 inches...(no one else could see it...but was a glaring mistake to me) drives me nuts!


----------



## sabiha (Sep 20, 2013)

I am three


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

I am a number three!!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm definately a "3"...


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

2.7 here!


----------



## loravaughn (Dec 14, 2013)

Definitely a 3!!!!


----------



## Childsplay904 (Oct 22, 2013)

I am a newbie. I am a three at this stage or all I would ever get done is the cast on!! Would like to b a 2 and can't imagine being a 1! Enjoying my new addiction and all the encouragement and help here.


----------



## Mssell (Jan 30, 2014)

3


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

#3 for me every time. I always "codge" it!


----------



## gramm (Nov 19, 2013)

I was a #1, but have evolved into a #3. Sometimes reverting back tho.


----------



## Doodlebug (Jan 4, 2014)

I am a 2 also working on being a 3.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Definitely a 3!!!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

I strive for 1 but sometimes end a 3 if I don"t catch the error until the item is almost finished ( if really bad I would frog it) but usually if i'm almost at the end before I find it I figure that probably it was not that bad or I would have seen it earlier


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I am between a 2 and 3. Depends on the project, and how far along I am.


----------



## Smudge (Apr 19, 2012)

A 3 for me.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I am a 1 all the way! 

Even if I am the only one who will notice it... That's all that matters as it is MY work.... I fix my mistakes in knitting and everything else I do.

I look at mistakes as a learning experience and being able to fix them (at many points during the knitting... Laddering back to fix a stitch, even cutting the yarn to repair a mistake or hole) just makes me a better knitter.... Even if only in my own mind! Giggle, giggle


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I am a 1 when it comes to knitting, unless it is really not the least bit noticeable. Most of my knit items are clothing, so I feel errors are easier to spot.

For crocheted items I am mostly a 3, especially on afghans and baby blankets. If the error is impossible to see, I just let it go.


----------



## Meissnelisam (Dec 29, 2013)

3


----------



## catladybug8355 (Apr 10, 2013)

I think I am probably all of them. It depends on what I am knitting. Being a new knitter, I have ripped apart and started over many times to get something perfect. I have also said, eh, they won't see the mistake on things that the type of yarn hides it. And I do feel guilty if something isn't perfect, but figure they won't know. It depends on what I can get away with.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Depends on the item! I am all of them at one time or another!


Me too. According to the project.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

SurfCitySue said:


> For small errors only, those that will not be noticeable in the finished piece.
> 
> 1) Do you knit your item perfectly, starting over and correcting absolutely every error.
> OR
> ...


Small errors -I usually fix by dropping, the working up, rather than starting over or major frogging.

If the mistake goes unnoticed until after I've finished - well, if I didn't see it, likely no one else will either!


----------



## betters (Jan 9, 2013)

I must have a "humility" in every item! I definitely am not perfect.


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm a six.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

I am usually a one..however, if something small slips by me, I may let it go...usually, I catch it and can fix it.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am a "1" in everything I do.


----------



## Susanc241 (Nov 13, 2013)

A 3 if it is not a glaring error, which I will correct - and I usually say nothing!!


----------



## Lucyjo (Dec 29, 2013)

1


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm a two wish I could be a one!!!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

SurfCitySue said:


> For small errors only, those that will not be noticeable in the finished piece.
> 
> 1) Do you knit your item perfectly, starting over and correcting absolutely every error.
> OR
> ...


I am a *number 1.* I have to have my pattern be correct. I also have to have my stitches look the best that I can knit them.


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm a six


----------



## mitka (Jul 3, 2013)

3


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Uh oh! No: 1. 
Perfectionist me. Not happy at all unless it's error free.
Plus I'm far too critical on myself.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I used to a #1, but have changed to be a #3. Less stress this way!


----------



## emyw (Apr 11, 2014)

a 3 for sure


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

I am most definitely a 3. Nothing in this world is perfect.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm a "3". The Navajos purposely weave errors into their rugs to avoid offending the Great Spirit, who is the only perfect being.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

I am number 3.. to many things waiting to be knit for me to bother with one stitch off


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Depends on the item! I am all of them at one time or another!


Me too! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm a 1 - however if it is a missed increase or decrease I will try to adjust this un-noticeably - otherwise that is tinked or frogged as well! I guess I am a bit paranoid.


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

I am a no 1.


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

If it is something minor and will not be noticed.... definitely 3


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

Definitely a 3


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

3 without a doubt


----------



## Serene Knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

I have always said that I have never knit a pattern that I cannot or will not change, but mistakes I ruthlessly eliminate. If I cannot fix it without frogging then I frog as much as I have to so anything that I give is as close to perfect as I can humanly make it.


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

# 1


----------



## nannyminnie (Apr 16, 2014)

2


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

3 and when I held knitting classes I reminded students that small errors were part of hand work. As humans we are imperfect and while we should strive for perfection, we should accept little mistakes as part of our humanity. If perfection is needed---buy a machine.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm a 2 and 3. Depends on how bad the mistake is. But usually a 3


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

I guess I'm all three, depending on what I'm working on. Would like it to be 1 but don't think i'm that perfect when working in a hurry or on something that doesn't require perfection (don't ask me what that would be<G>)


----------



## LydiaKay (Apr 15, 2012)

Two or three, depending upon the mistake and the wearer. Hoping new knitters are reading this. Mistakes are okay.


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Unfortunately I am a "1".


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

#2, leaning to #1


----------



## KeesieMommy (Mar 7, 2014)

Mostly a 1 but sometimes a3 if I am frustrated by the project. Then anything to get finished


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

I am so happy to be in such good company! So, many of us 3s.
   ann


----------



## MamaBecky (Jan 22, 2014)

Since I'm new to this "World of Yarn", I can't even imagine being a 3 at this point. It seems my knitting time is taken up by tinking and frogging. I guess I'm a number 1 for now, hoping to reach 2.


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

Sometimes a 2, but mostly a 3.


----------



## longtimeknitter (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm either 2 or 3, depending on the error. For the most part a 3, but sometimes I feel as though I do need to point something out.


----------



## saxen (Jun 1, 2013)

3. We have talked about this in our knitting group and it seems the one who have knitted the longest are more likely to be threes and the 'newbies' ones.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

yarnawhile said:


> I am a 3. A mistake has to be really, really obvious for me to go back and fix it.


Me too! However, there are a pair of entrelac socks that are driving me crazy! The instructions are clear as mud. I've done entrelac before and had no problems. There are mistakes, and then there are MISTAKES and I don't know if these are mine or if I should blame the pattern. I WILL win!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm a two... Most of my projects are hiding (I hope!!) nasty little secrets!


----------



## Icebear (Apr 28, 2014)

Varies depending on the project, but I'm generally a 3.


----------



## ralphie (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm a 3. I like to leave one error to prove it is hand made and not from a factory.


----------



## Madison7 (Aug 22, 2012)

I am so a "3". Wish I was a "1", but no go.


----------



## sally_libby (Dec 27, 2011)

I think most of the time I am a 3. I would be an 1 if I was close to the beginning of my project.


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm usually a 1, although depending on the piece I can be a 3.


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

I guess I am a #1. Things have to be done right or no go.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I guess I am a 3 and a one. If I can correct the mistake no matter how small , I will. Otherwise I leave. It is amazing to me that if you are a crafter no matter how small an error is , in you sight and mind it is huge.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

I am a one, mistakes make me crazy! But that is just for myself! My sister knits and she thinks I am too fussy, she is a three. She refuses to frog. : )


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

3


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm a 1 but I wish I was a 3!!


----------



## nancyk45 (Jul 13, 2011)

3 all the way!


----------



## Sue1942 (May 7, 2011)

I am 3. That is what homemade means.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Aim a perfectionist. Put me down as a number 1. I won't even leave an error in my dish clothes.


----------



## booksmith (May 20, 2011)

Definitely 3. Gave a felted striped entrelac purse to a friend for her birthday yesterday with one obviously wider stripe. I didn't mention it and wonder if she will. 
It has been my "trademark" since the first striped bag I made. Now I do it on purpose.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Very definitely a 3.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm a 1. Even though it pains me, I will start over if that's the only way I can fix a noticeable mistake. I guess I believe if I'm going to go to all the work and hours it takes to knit a garment or afghan, I just have to give the best I've got to give.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm somewhere between a 2 and 3. It really depends who the piece is being knit for. I always leave at least one mistake so you can tell it is hand knit. LOL


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

Depends on the article. If it's for some else, I'm definitely a "1". If it's for me, and it won't leave my house, sometimes I'm a "3". If it's for me, and I'll wear it out and around, I may drop to a "2", but the "1" most likely holds. I was taught that if something was worth the time and effort to do at all, it should be done well. 

I've also found that the fewer mistakes I allow, the fewer I make. Which is not to say that I don't still make plenty!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

I belong to the group of 3-s.mainly because I only notice the mistake when the piece is all finished...)


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm a "1".


----------



## CALEB'S MOM (Oct 18, 2011)

when making an item, if I haven't already made an error (usually I do!!) but I will make an intentional error in memory of my oldest son. We as a family have some Indian in our heritage. He said in his research, the beadwork and artifacts would contain some tiny error, but done as a nod to a "higher spirit". It's a way of acknowledging that we, as humans, cannot make anything perfect, only a "higher spirit" (or in my case, God) can make the perfect item. Since Caleb's death, I intentionally make some small error, usually where it isn't noticeable to anyone except me. 

Sometimes the student becomes the teacher....


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I am #1 most of the time, but on a rare occasion (re:children item) I might be #3.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Unfortunately an one


----------



## fiber-addict (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm a 2, but sometimes keep my mouth shut to be a 3.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm the same as knitnanny.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Unfortunately I am a 1. Would love to have a 3 attitude and just carry on knitting but I keep checking for mistakes and ripping!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

SurfCitySue said:


> For small errors only, those that will not be noticeable in the finished piece.
> 
> 1) Do you knit your item perfectly, starting over and correcting absolutely every error.
> OR
> ...


I'm with you. I'm a "3."

Hazel


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

I am definitely a 3.


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Definitely a big ol' 3 for me.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

#1 However, I distinguish between an actual 'error' (ex.: dropped or twisted st) and the occasional looser st. I'll start over or tink back to the former and try really hard to ignore the latter.

I'd be very interesting in the results of your survey. Will you tabulate and post?


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

Definite 2 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Madame La Farge (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm a 1.


----------



## lindajjimenez (Aug 14, 2012)

sometimes 2, sometimes 3


----------



## memerepat (Jul 28, 2011)

definitely a "3"


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i am a 3, if the mistake is small and not obvious. not that obvious, even to me.i let it stay as is
Blessings


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

I am a 1, for sure. My mother imprinted it on me at such a young age, there's no change possible (for now).
Hannet


----------



## busynummies (Feb 14, 2011)

A 3 unless it's for someone special! I once frogged a sweater coat by about 40 rows. That happened 3 times. I'll never do that pattern again! Not even for the Queen. lol


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm a 2 sometimes, mostly a 3. I don't bother to correct errors I don't think anyone else will notice. I hate spending time frogging when I could be creating!


----------



## maryellens (Apr 11, 2011)

I am a 1. If I can see it, it won't go away until I correct it, no matter how much I tell myself to ignore it.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

3


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm a 3 as well


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm a 3&#128522;


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I am mostly a 1 but occasionally a 2, rarely a 3 but it has happened, lol


----------



## Christina4654 (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm with you. It definitely depends on the mistake. I live in Illinois and will soon be visiting your area. My best friend from childhood lives in Richland. Are there any good yarn shops in your area?


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> I am a number 1 although if I miss an increase or decrease, I correct that as I go! If anything shows, i fix it!


That's me too: #1... and correct as I go, if it's possible.

BUT, as a true #1, I rip, as I just did. But, it was noticeable. I could not leave it alone. I'm knitting a design with technique called stranded with three colorways. I was unable to correct it as I would have if it was just a mistake with one color yarn... but, it involved the design and I figured it would be less stressful for me to just frog five rows of a 109 sts cast-on. So, frog-it I did... and, I'm back happily on track.

If I notice an error when I've finished the item... thank goodness they have been almost undetectable... I've left them. But, I still consider myself a #1.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

Put me down as a 3 and proud of it.


----------



## Knit2009 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm a 3


----------



## sonnie71 (Feb 11, 2013)

I am a little bit of each. It depends on what I am making. If I do leave a mistake that is not visible I think of that as my signature.


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

I am a "3".


----------



## dmaige (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm a 3 with 2 tendancies...would love to be a 1, but life is too short and there is way too much knitting to be done!


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I am a one trying to be a three. Long habits are hard to break.


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

I am a 1 for sure. I just frogged back 70 rows on my afghan because I noticed one small mistake and it nagged at me until I fixed it.


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

If it does not destroy the measurements or the overall appearance of the item, I consider a deviation from the original pattern (read: error) to be my own new pattern. As such, if I notice it in one place and cannot recreate it in the repeating places, I frog it. If I CAN recreate it intentionally, I leave it.


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm also a #3.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I am a #1


----------



## Crafty Peggy (Oct 25, 2012)

I am number 1. My father always said if you are not going to do it right do not do it at all, This has stuck with me all my life (71 years). I have never regretted it at all.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

3- artistic license


----------



## sinead (Apr 23, 2012)

Number 1 - unfortunately I can't bring myself to let a mistake (however small) remain - wish I could! - call me neurotic!


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm a 3.They are not mistakes, they are design elements!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Depends on what it is and who it's for. I had an art teacher who got us all to relax a bit by telling us "it doesn't have to be perfect it only has to look "right."


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

3!!!


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm a 3. I call small mistakes a design element. When all the replies are in, the results could be tallied. That would be interesting!


----------



## jzx330 (Oct 11, 2013)

I can be a 1 on some things but my DH says a wrong stitch along the side edge of something makes it mine and I should think of it as a signature. So that would make me a 3.


----------



## karenwhipple (Sep 6, 2012)

I am # 2


----------



## Malmac (Dec 3, 2013)

Def a 3. Unless it Is a cable pattern


----------



## Gullasel (Jan 17, 2014)

I have every instinct to be a 3 .. but if I do notice an "error" while working on a thing .. even if it is 10 rows back .. I can't sleep until I frog it back and correct .. that is why it takes me forever to knit a dishcloth  .. a chronic "1" if ever there was ....

G


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

I am making a puppy for a friend who bought the Gypsycream pattern for me last November, gave me blue longish eyelash yarn to make it, and have all the pieces done. Sewed up the head and realized I had forgot the nose and eyes, so HAD TO frog it out! Including the muzzle, and only took me a day and a half. Reknit and will now put the missing parts on,discovered I was out of eyes,and have been able to find some. Will now attach it to the waiting body.I just couldn't figure out any way to not rip it out. So a 1 on this project. Will post it when its done, maybe today.


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Having no family to speak of, I knit for myself and am therefore a 3.


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

1 working on 2 wishing to be a 3


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm absolutely a #3 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
If you don't ask, I'll not tell- ever.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm a 2!


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

It depends. If the error is really small and it's something I will wear and I know I can live with it, I'm a 3. Even on most gifts I'm a 3, but it has to be an error that you really cannot notice. If it's noticeable, I go back to being a 1. :wink:


----------



## bookpushr (Sep 16, 2012)

I think ncowie said it perfectly for me. If I have to hunt for my error, I let it go but I will point it out to the recipient. If it is really obvious to me, I will correct it.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm a 1 but if it is in the beginning and I missed it and not bad I'm a 2


----------



## Lynncard12 (Mar 1, 2013)

I am a 1. Mistakes drive me crazy and I have been known to frog a whole project and start over again because of a mistake. However their are exceptions...sometimes I really like the design innovation and will just incorporate it into the pattern...repeating it where I am suppose to....


----------



## Grandma Lu (Oct 11, 2013)

I am a 3 (most of the time) But I usually tell the receiver of the knitting project that if they find any mistake that it is a reminder that I love them.


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm a 3.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm stuck being a 2 right now, but would love to let it all go, and just be the 3 I know I truly am... :lol:

If it had to be perfect, I'd never finish anything.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

ccrotty489 said:


> depends - i think i am a little of all the above -it kind of depends on what i am working on.


Me, too


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

if it is for me, i am NR 3.other wise i will correct it.


----------



## romana (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm a number two but definitely striving for patience to be a number 3


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

I used to be a 1 in capital letters. But, I am now a cancer survivor and it has changed my knitting and my whole life to a great big 3.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

If I have to look to find it, I leave it. Only another knitter, an expert, would be able to tell, so why go through the grief of frogging! If, however, it's so obvious even my fiber-blind daughters could notice, it's frog time.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm sitting on the fence with 2 on one side and 3 on the other. Would like to hop over to 3 permanently.


----------



## Chickadee822 (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm a 2 working on becoming a 3


----------



## vonnie147 (Jul 4, 2013)

I am 3 unless it really looks bad then I unravel to spot.If cannot till very much I am a 3.mostly.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

DarleneD said:


> I am a 1 for sure. I just frogged back 70 rows on my afghan because I noticed one small mistake and it nagged at me until I fixed it.


Way to go, girlfriend!! :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm a 1 as well.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow... 15 pages on this subject.


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

3. I don't portray myself as perfect in any way.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Jomoma83 said:


> 3. I don't portray myself as perfect in any way.


I'm certainly NOT perfect. But, whatever I knit I knit as perfectly as I possibly can. And, I still make mistakes.... all the time. But, I correct them.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

A 3 Definitely


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

A 3 for sure!


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

I agree - 15 pages on this survey! I am definitely a 3 in my knitting, sewing, quilting, probably even in my housework! (or a 4, haha!!!) Our daughter, an artist, told me once that if we were perfect we'd be God and since we are not God, that means we are not perfect (even the 1s who try to be!) I mean no disrespect - some are neater, more perfectionist than others. I have never, ever been a perfectonist! Less stress- .


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

MommaBlue said:


> I'm a 2 working on being a 3 lol


Me, too. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I am a 3 .


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

A proud3.


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

Definitely a number 1. I couldn't live with myself if I knew there was a mistake and did nothing about it.
I notice that some people apologise for being a number 1. Please don't apologise. You are who you are, so be proud of it. xx :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

3
Nobody's perfect.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

nitnana said:


> I agree - 15 pages on this survey! I am definitely a 3 in my knitting, sewing, quilting, probably even in my housework! (or a 4, haha!!!) Our daughter, an artist, told me once that if we were perfect we'd be God and since we are not God, that means we are not perfect (even the 1s who try to be!) I mean no disrespect - some are neater, more perfectionist than others. I have never, ever been a perfectonist! Less stress- .


We think alike! Nuff' said.


----------



## chexnh (Mar 21, 2011)

#3. A pattern is just a suggested roadmap


----------



## chexnh (Mar 21, 2011)

#3. A pattern is just a suggested roadmap


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

Depends what I'm knitting but probably a 1 quite often. I don't stress about it I just like to know it's right.


----------



## ogram (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm a 1 .


----------



## psst (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, I once read this: (and it makes a lot of sense to me)

"If a blind man goes galloping by on a white horse, will he see the imperfection?" I guess the moral of the story is don't fret about too much.

Regarding the survey, I'm any number according as to how I feel that day.


----------



## sassy22 (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm definitely a 3!!


----------



## Jasmati (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm a "1" unless the mistake is so far back or so hard to fix that I just have to accept the fact that its there and go on. I try, though, to give everything a good once over often enough so that I'm catching mistakes before it gets to be too late!

;-)


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

Definitely a #1. I can fix most errors by undoing the stitches down to the mistake leaving the rest of the row on the needles, but if not I have to frog. I cannot leave a mistake if I know its there.


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

SurfCitySue said:


> For small errors only, those that will not be noticeable in the finished piece.


I've answered this already - this is from my partner, also a knitter - "a difference which makes no difference is no difference"

Yes, she's another 3


----------



## bevnz (Nov 29, 2012)

No 1


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm a 1.


----------



## Jlee2dogs (Apr 24, 2013)

I used to be a 1, then as I got older and more pragmatic became a 2 then finally, a 3! Life is much happier with a 3 attitude and I sure enjoy my knitting a heck of a lot more. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Since I am absolutely imperfect, I cannot find errors in my work even if they exist. This save me a lot of time as I cannot find anything wrong with my gift until it is shown around the group and some persnickity perfectionist locates every error after the fringe is tied on and nothing can be redone. :hunf: 
:thumbdown: Down with the perfect ones!!*** :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Ancaster (Mar 18, 2014)

Definitely a 3


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

At my age I am a #3. No time to go back and do over.


----------



## nananan22 (Dec 31, 2012)

I can be either a 1 or 2, depending upon who the item is for.


----------



## bluenavy67 (Apr 6, 2013)

I once frogged down 75 rows to fix an error with a garter stitch border (thank goodness the error was only 3 stitches in, but very obvious, and I would do so if any other error would be obvious even to non-knitters, so that would make me a 1. Most often, though, if the error is not noticeable, I would be a 3.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

4. It's a design element.


----------



## lorna103 (May 1, 2014)

I agree with knitnanny...Correct it if it shows, otherwise fix/adjust as I go.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Definitely a 1. If i see even one mistake I frog the whole thing and start over.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm a '1'.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm a number 1. That's why I don't post many pictures. It takes me forever to get a project done.


----------



## barbhb (May 18, 2013)

3


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

SurfCitySue said:


> For small errors only, those that will not be noticeable in the finished piece.
> 
> 1) Do you knit your item perfectly, starting over and correcting absolutely every error.
> OR
> ...


Think I am between a 2 and 3. Depends if I am making someone a special present or if I can figure out the mistake. Most times I would allow 1 very small mistake. 2 would bother me and 3 mistakes I take a tip in frog pond. rip it. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Neena26T (Oct 31, 2013)

Mostly I am a 2. Trying to be a 3!


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm mostly a 3 but can be a little 1 and 2!!


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm a 1 wishing I could at least be a 2. Oh, those mistakes just won't leave me alone!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

I am a 2


----------



## valleyview (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm #3 and if the person notices the mistake,I might tell them they can RIP it out fix it themselves. I only knit for my children and GC and they could all see my humor in it.


----------



## MemeLove (Mar 5, 2013)

If the error is not critical to the pattern, visually or structurally, then I'm a 3. I've kept knitting with an error in the past and have found that the error had affected the visual effect and had to unravel.


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

MommaBlue said:


> I'm a 2 working on being a 3 lol


Me too. :lol:


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

I allow small, unnoticeable errors to remain and call the item unique, one of a kind.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

2


----------



## MaryKins (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm all three, depending on the item, the mistake, and the location of the mistake


----------



## jlt (May 2, 2014)

it depends on how far back is the booboo. if it is close, i will repair it. if it is far back i just go on. one of the american Indian tribes makes a mistake on purpose in every thing they weave. they say that only the "great spirit" is perfect. so when i see a mistake to far back to correct without a lot of work, i just think this is God's way of reminding me i'm not perfect.


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

I am a three. I finally understood that if I carried on as a one, that I would never get anything done.

My Mom was a one. I saw her take out a whole 5 inches of a large petite point picture picking out everything done in 3 thread back to the error. If anyone knows what petite point is that is huge. I said who would have known and of course she said she would know and that it would torture her that she had not done her best.
Mom has been gone 23 years and if I think that I will take a short cut on something I hear her voice saying to do it right and you will not be disappointed. That is how I know she is near me all the time.


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

I think I am a 1, 2, & 3. Just depends on what I am doing.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Mostly #3.

Sometimes for #2 I will point out the mistake to my knitting friends, but NEVER to the receiver of the item.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Depends what it is and where the error is, if it's a gift I want it to be as near perfect as possible. Otherwise I'm a '3'.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Definitely a 1 and I am not sorry that I am.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-257013-1.html#5292214


SurfCitySue said:


> Thank you, all 253 who answered, here are the results
> 1- 59 Perfect (23%)
> 2- 30 Not perfect, but not happy about it (12%)
> 3- 128 Not perfect, but happy about it (50%)
> ...


----------



## SurfCitySue (Mar 29, 2014)

Thank you for filling in the blanks, galaxycraft!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

SurfCitySue said:


> Thank you for filling in the blanks, galaxycraft!


 :thumbup:


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I was working on a basket weave baby blanket yesterday and a couple of days prior. I found uneven spaces where the weave changed and then made a major boo-boo in the 33rd row (my last row). It was 80 stitches wide, with 33 rows done. I frogged the whole thing 'cause it just didn't look right. I think the mistakes were coming from the fact that the yarn (a somewhat busy blue/green variegated yarn) did not lend itself well to the basket weave pattern. The basket weave pattern got lost in the print of the yarn. I am now knitting a much simpler baby blanket with the same yarn and now that the yarn "likes" the pattern, it's going sooooo much better! I guess this proves that if I have a strong instinct to frog, I should just bite the bullet and go ahead and do it! :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> Unfortunately, I am a 1. I cannot see a mistake without fixing it--and once I see it, that is ALL I can notice.


Me too. I have even undone an almost finished item back to where I see the mistake, even if it is near the start of the item. I don't consider myself perfect, but I do think that if I am making something for anybody, myself included, then I should try to do it the best way I know how.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

1


----------



## psvg007 (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm a #1


----------



## barbhb (May 18, 2013)

farmkiti said:


> I was working on a basket weave baby blanket yesterday and a couple of days prior. I found uneven spaces where the weave changed and then made a major boo-boo in the 33rd row (my last row). It was 80 stitches wide, with 33 rows done. I frogged the whole thing 'cause it just didn't look right. I think the mistakes were coming from the fact that the yarn (a somewhat busy blue/green variegated yarn) did not lend itself well to the basket weave pattern. The basket weave pattern got lost in the print of the yarn. I am now knitting a much simpler baby blanket with the same yarn and now that the yarn "likes" the pattern, it's going sooooo much better! I guess this proves that if I have a strong instinct to frog, I should just bite the bullet and go ahead and do it! :roll: :thumbup:


Very well put: for a satisfying result, the yarn and the pattern have to "like" each other. I'll remember that!


----------



## lizziebe (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm basically a happy 3. I've done a fair amount of thinking and have learned a lot in the process. I did once get about 12" into a pattern and wondered if I actually knew how to do a stitch correctly, looked it up and I wasn't doing it right. Did the next few repeats correctly and found that my stitch was more interesting in that lacy pattern so all the correct ones got tinked out. &#128522;


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

When doing a lace baby blanket I would frog 6 rows and then work several more frog again. when I noticed that I purled the garter border and froged 27 rows. after that I kept checking my work every row to make sure I did it right. Markers were in place but that didn't stop me from purling to the end of the row. Don't remember is if it was late at night when I goofed up but I thought I would never get that blanket done. Made it before the Christening.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

I am a "3" also.


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

A number 2

Fun survey!


----------



## busynummies (Feb 14, 2011)

Mark me down as a 3! Unless it is for someone special! Then I try not to make mistakes lol


----------



## Malmac (Dec 3, 2013)

2. Unless it throws of the pattern.


----------

